# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φοβος για καρδια

## Sosss

Γεια σας ειμαι ενας εφηβος οπου οι 2 τελευταίοι μηνες εχουν γινει οι χειροτεροι της ζωης μου. Αρχικα αρρυθμιες(κενα και εκτακτες)επειτα ταχυπαλμιες και εδω και το 2ο μηνα τωρα και τα δυο μαζι συν κοπωση,ελειψη ορεξης,ζαλη,ταση προς εμετο,πονο στο θωρακα και το αισθημα παλμων οπου ειναι οτι χειροτερο τουλαχιστον το πρωτο μηνα ελεγα αντε να κοιμηθω να ησυχασω γιατι υπεφερα ολη την ημερα το 2ο μηνα δεν μπορω ουτε να κοιμηθω το σωμα μου κουνιεται ολοκληρο την καρδια μου την νιωθω και την ακουω ολη μερα λες και εχω καλοδιωθει ωστε να ακουω την καρδια μου η παλμοι γινονται αισθητοι απο τους γυρω μου ενω οσοι εχουν πιασει τη καρδια μου λενε κατευθειαν θες να σε παμε σπιτι
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΩ,ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΩ,ΝΑ ΒΓΩ,ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ.

----------


## jock77

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου..
βλέπω οτι κανείς δεν σου έχει απαντήσει στα μηνύματά σου και πέρνω την πρωτοβουλία.
Λοιπόν.. πρώτα απο όλα σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και κατανοώ τον φόβο και ανασφάλειά σου.
θέλω να ξέρω όμως αν έχεις μιλήσει στους γονείς σου για οτι σου συμβαίνει για να μπορέσω να σου απαντήσω πιο σωστα..

----------


## Sosss

Καλησπερα φιλε μου 
Ναι εχω μιλησει πως να μη μιλησω αφου με βλεπουν πως ειμαι ημουν πολυ δραστηριος και δεν φοβομουν για τιποτα και τωρα αυτο.Επισης να αναφερω οτι εχω και μια μικρη δυσπνοια

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Βασικά, επειδή υποφέρω από έκτακτες αρρυθμίες εδώ και 8 χρόνια και ξεκίνησαν από το πουθενά, και επειδή το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα με τις αρρυθμίες με γιατρούς και όχι μόνο, να σου πω ότι από τις έκτακτες δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα και είναι ακίνδυνες, παρόλο που είναι πολύ ενοχλητικές και τρομακτικές. Για τις ταχυπαλμίες που λες και το ότι ακούς την καρδιά σου, μου κάνει πιο πολύ ψυχολογικό και είσαι αγχωμένος. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις, βασικά για να ηρεμήσεις, είναι να πας σε ένα καρδιολόγο και να του πεις τι έχεις, δεν είναι κακό να κάνεις έναν έλεγχο. Άλλωστε όταν μας ενοχλεί κάτι, πάμε στον αντίστοιχο γιατρό και μια συμβουλή, μην πίνεις καφέ αυτό τον καιρό, γιατί επιβαρύνει τις έκτακτες που έχεις.

----------


## Sosss

Μαρια να εχεις την υγεια σου πρωτα απο ολα
Ειχα παει σε καρδιολογο πριν 1 μηνα τοτε που ηταν το πρωτο σταδιο εκανα καρδιογραφημα υπερηχο και αιματολογικες μου ειπε εισαι μια χαρα ο εισπρακτορας του 50αευρου χωρις να προσβαλω ολους του ιατρους αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος με ειδε μεσα σε 5 λεπτα.Πιο πριν συγκεκριμενα τη πρωτη μερα ειχα παει και στα επειγοντα μου εκανε μονο καρδιογραφημα και μαλλον ηταν νοσυλευτης γιατι ζωγραφιζε αστραπες στο καρδιογραφημα μου.Ολα αυτα που εξηγησα περι ιατρων ειναι το πρωτο μηνα το 2ο μηνα πηγα ξανα στα επειγοντα οπου εκατσα 10ωρες εκανα εξετασεις,καρδιογραφηματα και υπερηχο και εκει μου τα εβγαλαν ολα μια χαρα

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Οπότε η καρδιά σου δεν έχει τίποτα. Σίγουρα θα σου είπαν ότι οι έκτακτες που έχεις δεν είναι επικίνδυνες και να μην δίνεις σημασία, γιατί εμένα όλο αυτό τον καιρό έτσι μου λένε. Οπότε προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και βγάλε από το μυαλό σου, ότι έχει κάτι η καρδιά σου ή ότι θα πάθεις κάτι, γιατί αυτό σε κάνει να έχεις ακόμα περισσότερες έκτακτες. Πόσες έκτακτες περίπου κάνεις την μέρα; Είναι πολλές;

----------


## Sosss

Ε το πρωι βραδυ απο 5με10 μοιρασμενα...Δεν μου ειπαν οτι εχω εκτακτες γιατι δεν ειχα οταν πηγα.Εγω καιγομαι για το αισθημα παλμων γιατι δεν με αφηνει να κανω τιποτα ουτε να κοιμηθω παω να κοιμηθω 1καιμισι και με παιρνει ο υπνος 5 με 6

----------


## jock77

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Μαρία,
και εφόσον λοιπόν όλες οι εξετάσεις σου είναι καθαρές τότε σίγουρα θα σου είπαν οτι είναι ψυχολογικό όλο αυτό.
Στην ουσία περνάς υπερβολική υπερένταση. Κάτι σαν κρίση πανικού αλλά νομίζω στην δική σου περίπτωση ένα κλίκ πιο κάτω.
Ξέρω οτι όταν ξεκινάει όλο αυτό, επειδή είναι τόσο έντονο και τόσο τρομακτικό, ακόμη και όταν κάνουμε όλες τις ιατρικές εξετάσεις συνεχίζουμε να αμφισβιτούμε τους πάντες και δεν μπορούμε να πιστέψουμε οτι πχ το υπερβολικό άγχος και η υπερβολική υπερένταση μπορεί να σε κάνει να νιώθεις έτσι. Παρουσιάζουμε μια άρνηση.
Είσαι πολύ νέος και το έπιασες και νωρίς όλο αυτό.. οπότε η δική μου συμβουλή είναι να απευθυνθείς σε ένα καλό ψυχολόγο (ΟΧΙ ψυχίατρο) που θα σε βοηθήσει αρχικά να καταλάβεις τι ειναι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει για να μην το φοβάσαι πλέον, και στην συνέχεια θα σε βοηθήσει να το διαχειριστείς μέχρι να το αντιμετωπίσεις αποτελεσματικά. 
Την ώρα που μας πιάνουν αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά ότι και να μας πει κάποιος, αυτά είναι τόσο έντονα και τόσο τρομακτικά που δεν μας αφήνουν να τον "πιστέψουμε". Ναι μεν θα μας ανακουφήσει να μας βοηθήσει κάποιος εκείνη την στιγμή και να νιώσουμε μια σιγουριά, αλλά δεν θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Πρέπει να το πιάσεις απο την ρίζα του και ο πιο σίγουρος τρόπος ειναι η βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου.
Μέχρι τότε εγώ θα σου πώ να σε καθυσηχάσω οτι όλο αυτό είναι μόνο μια άμυνα του οργανισμού μας στο υπερβολικό στές και άγχος που έχουμε μέσα μας για κάποιους λόγους που πρέπει να ανακαλύψουμε και οτι κανείς δεν έχει πάθει κάτι κακό απο το άγχος. Χαλάει όμως την ποιότητα ζωής μας και μας αλλάζει σαν ανθρώπους. Όλος ο κόσμος έχει άγχος απλά κάποιοι το βιώνουμε λιγότερο και κάποιοι πολύ περισσότερο και με δυσάρεστες συνέπειες. 
Είναι δύσκολο να πιστέψουμε οτι αυτό το φυσιολογικό πράγμα που λέμε άγχος μας κάνει να νιώθουμε τόσο αφύσικα ..αλλά και όμως συμβαίνει. Να χαίρεσαι όμως που δεν έχεις κάτι παθολογικό και δεν κυνδινεύει η ζωούλα σου αλλά για να μην σου χαλάει την ποιότητα ζωής σου να του "σπάσεις τον τσαμπουκά" ..και σε αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει ένας καλός ψυχολόγος ιδιαίτερα κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί την μέθοδο που λέγεται την γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## jock77

υγ μέχρι τότε απέφυγε οτιδήποτε διεγερτικά όπως είπε και η ΜΑΡΙΑ τους καφέδες, τα redbull, την ζάχαρη, συμπληρώματα διατροφής κτλ..
Επίσης την έντονη μουσική, τις πολλές ώρες στο κομπιούτερ, ταινίες τρόμου κτλ.. 
Πίνε ζεστό γάλα που είναι πολύ ηρεμηστικό και θα σε βοηθήσει το βράδυ, άκουγε χαλαρωτική μουσική, απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου με κάτι ευχάριστο όπως πχ να ζωγραφίζεις η να λύνεις ένα σταυρόλεξο, κάνε ένα χαλαρωτικό μπάνιο, πέρνα περισσότερο χρόνο με καλούς φίλους η την οικογένειά σου.. οτιδήποτε ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε εσένα να σε "κουλάρει" και να σε απασχολήσει όσο πιο ευχάριστα γίνεται

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Προσπάθησε να μην το σκέπτεσαι γιατί είναι φαύλος κύκλος. Το ένα φέρνει το άλλο και επηρεάζετε το συμπαθομιμητικό σύστημα. Όταν σε πιάνει το σκέπτεσαι και επειδή μετά το σκέπτεσαι το προκαλείς και σε ξαναπιάνει. Κάνε πράγματα, μην σε επηρεάζει, συνέχισε κανονικά την ζωή σου, για να το ξεχάσεις. Δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις τίποτα. Οι έκτακτες που έχεις δεν είναι πολλές. Μην δίνεις σημασία, αλλά μην πίνεις καφέδες ή πιες ντεκαφεινέ. Ο καφές επηρεάζει και στις έκτακτες και στις ταχυπαλμίες και στο ότι η καρδιά σου χτυπά πιο δυνατά. Είναι διεγερτική ουσία. Εμένα την καφεΐνη μου είπαν να ελαττώσω γιατί επηρεάζει και στο άγχος.

----------


## Sosss

Παιδια να σημειωσω οτι για 2 με 3 χρονια παω σε ψυχολογο λογο ψηχοσωματικων διαταραχων (εφιδρωση και μουδιασμα στα χερια) σ κατα τη διαρκεια μιας πραξης οπως οι εξετασεις και οι παρουσιασεις στο σχολειο και μολις τελειωναν αυτα τελος...καθολου μουδιασμα ουτε εφιδρωση.Τωρα αυτο μου συμβαινει επι 2 μηνες ολη μερα εκτος μεσα σε αυτους τους 2 μηνες ομολογω πως ημουν 3 μερες λιγο καλυτερα απο τις υπολοιπες γιαυτο και μεσα σε αυτες τις 3 μερες εκμεταλλευτηκα το γεγονος και πηγα για τζοκινγκ αλλα μετα ξανα μανα τα ιδια.Ααα καφε δεν πινω το πολυ να εχω πιει 2-3 φορες στη ζωη μου και αυτες πριν 2 χρονια ουτε τα παραπανω που αναφερατε...

----------


## Sosss

Τωρα πια μετα απο αυτο επισκεπτομαι ψυχιατρο οπου μου εγραψε καποια φαρμακα(δεν ηθελα αλλα η αναγκη με εφερε)σαν ποντικι τα παιρνω δεν εχουν δωσει ουτε μια βελτιωση αλλα χειροτερα γινομαι εκτος απο την αδυναμια που ειχα και σιγα σιγα φευγει

----------


## kounelaki1

Και εγώ έχω μήνες τώρα ταχυκαρδια... αλλά έχω και τρομερό άγχος ... Αυτό φταίει για ολα... προσπάθησε να μην σκέφτεσαι. .. διώξε ότι σε αγχώνει. .. Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω και εγω..

----------


## jock77

Καλημέρα.. 
ποιά είναι η διάγνωσή σου ακριβός? και τι φάρμακα πέρνεις?
Το έχεις συζητήσει με τους γονείς σου οτι δεν σε βοηθάει ούτε ο ψυχολόγος αλλά και οτι τα φάρμακα σου κάνουν περισσότερο κακό απο ότι καλό? (αν κατάλαβα καλα). Αν ναι, τι σου είπαν γι αυτά? Μήπως να αλλάξεις ψυχολόγο? πολλοί απο εμάς αλλάξαμε κάμποσους μέχρι να βρούμε κάποιον που να "ταιριάξουμε".

----------


## απελπισμένη 22

> Παιδια να σημειωσω οτι για 2 με 3 χρονια παω σε ψυχολογο λογο ψηχοσωματικων διαταραχων (εφιδρωση και μουδιασμα στα χερια) σ κατα τη διαρκεια μιας πραξης οπως οι εξετασεις και οι παρουσιασεις στο σχολειο και μολις τελειωναν αυτα τελος...καθολου μουδιασμα ουτε εφιδρωση.Τωρα αυτο μου συμβαινει επι 2 μηνες ολη μερα εκτος μεσα σε αυτους τους 2 μηνες ομολογω πως ημουν 3 μερες λιγο καλυτερα απο τις υπολοιπες γιαυτο και μεσα σε αυτες τις 3 μερες εκμεταλλευτηκα το γεγονος και πηγα για τζοκινγκ αλλα μετα ξανα μανα τα ιδια.Ααα καφε δεν πινω το πολυ να εχω πιει 2-3 φορες στη ζωη μου και αυτες πριν 2 χρονια ουτε τα παραπανω που αναφερατε...


Σου μιλώ με αγάπη όπως θα μιλούσα στα παιδιά μου αλλά και από προσωπική εμπειρία. Άσε τον ψυχίατρο και τα φάρμακα και ψάξε έναν καλό ψυχολόγο που να σε ξεμπλοκάρει. Έχουν δίκιο οι jock77 και MARIA37 που στο προτείνουν.

Όσο περισσότερο καθυστερείς τόσο πιο αργή βελτίωση θα δεις. Είναι κρίμα να παιδεύεσαι. Προσπάθησε να έχεις κοντά σου 2-3 ανθρώπους που τους εμπιστεύεσαι και σε καταλαβαίνουν και άλλαξε πράγματα στην καθημερινότητά σου με την βοήθειά τους. Πήγαινε για περπάτημα, για μπάνιο, μια βόλτα στη φύση. Κάνε πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν. Άκουσε μουσική. Θα σε κάνει να αναγεννηθείς.

Έχε πίστη ότι όλα αυτά είναι απλώς περαστικά. Σε ταλαιπωρούν (και μάρτυς μου ο Θεός δεν ξέρεις πόσο σε νιώθω) αλλά δε θα νικήσουν. Θα νικήσεις εσύ γιατί έχεις επιθυμία να ζήσεις μια πιο όμορφη ζωή χωρίς αυτούς τους εφιάλτες. Πρέπει να πειστείς ότι θα τα καταφέρεις. Μπορείς. Μπορούμε.

Καλή δύναμη

----------


## Sosss

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενασχοληση σας με το θεμα μου.
Ε επερνα 1 μηνα ζαναξ δλδ τον πρωτο μηνα και το 2ο μηνα εχω αρχησει το ζολοφτ το εχω συζητησει με τους γονεις μου αλλα εχουν αντιθετη αποψη
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω γενικα ειμαι αρκετα κοινωνικος και αυτο μου δινει ενα αβανταζ,το να μπορω να μιλαω και για τα προβληματα μου εκτος αυτου του καιρου οπου δεν βγαινω γιατι 2 φορες που εκανα αποπειρα να βγω δεν αλαξα κουβεντα με τους συνομιλητες μου επειδη δεν ενιωθα καλα.Αλλα βγαινω για περπατημα καθε βραδυ οπου με πιανουν και κατι πονοι στο στηθος αλλα το παλευω
Δεν ξερω εχω κουραστει λυπαμαι τους γονεις μου που τους ταλαιπωρω κιολας.Δεν εχω πια διαθεση για ζωη εγω εαν χαθω θα κοιμηθω θα αναπαυθω,οι γονεις μου και οι ανθρωποι που αγαπω θα ταλαιπωρηθουν
Υ.γ να εχετε την υγεια σας ολοι σας ευχομαι τα καλυτερα

----------


## απελπισμένη 22

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενασχοληση σας με το θεμα μου.
> Ε επερνα 1 μηνα ζαναξ δλδ τον πρωτο μηνα και το 2ο μηνα εχω αρχησει το ζολοφτ το εχω συζητησει με τους γονεις μου αλλα εχουν αντιθετη αποψη
> Δεν ξερω τι να κανω γενικα ειμαι αρκετα κοινωνικος και αυτο μου δινει ενα αβανταζ,το να μπορω να μιλαω και για τα προβληματα μου εκτος αυτου του καιρου οπου δεν βγαινω γιατι 2 φορες που εκανα αποπειρα να βγω δεν αλαξα κουβεντα με τους συνομιλητες μου επειδη δεν ενιωθα καλα.Αλλα βγαινω για περπατημα καθε βραδυ οπου με πιανουν και κατι πονοι στο στηθος αλλα το παλευω
> Δεν ξερω εχω κουραστει λυπαμαι τους γονεις μου που τους ταλαιπωρω κιολας.Δεν εχω πια διαθεση για ζωη εγω εαν χαθω θα κοιμηθω θα αναπαυθω,οι γονεις μου και οι ανθρωποι που αγαπω θα ταλαιπωρηθουν
> Υ.γ να εχετε την υγεια σας ολοι σας ευχομαι τα καλυτερα


Δεν θέλω ηττοπάθειες. Οι γονείς σου θα είναι καλά μόνο αν κι εσύ κάνεις το καλύτερο που μπορείς και σε βλέπουν γερό κι ευτυχισμένο. Συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι τα φάρμακα δεν προσφέρουν σημαντική βοήθεια. Μόνο ανακουφίζουν προσωρινά κουκουλώνοντας στην πραγματικότητα το πρόβλημα. Ο ψυχολόγος με τη δική σου συνεργασία και την θέλησή σου για ζωή θα σε βγάλουν από αυτό το αδιέξοδο. Θα δεις και θα κατανοήσεις τι είναι αυτό που σε αγχώνει και σε προβληματίζει και θα μπορέσεις να τα αλλάξεις.

Μπορείς. Αξίζεις να έχεις μια πιο ποιοτική ζωή και θα παλέψεις γι' αυτό όπως παλεύουμε καθημερινά όλοι εμείς που ζούμε τα ίδια προβλήματα με σένα.

Καλή συνέχεια. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## mia_akurh

Se niwthw apoluta kai egw kapws etsi eimai, sun oti egw pathainw kriseis panikou mazi

----------


## Sosss

Δεν πιστευω πως ειναι απο το αγχος....γενικα δεν με αγχωναν καταστασεις φετος ημουν αρκετα χαλαρος.Θα μου πειτε εσεις "τοτε γιατι γραφεις εδω;"Απλα οι γονεις δεν συνεχιζουν να με πηγαινουν στο γιατρο γιατι πολυ απλα τους το λεει ο παιδοψυχιατρος..γιαυτο και ψαχνω ανθρωπους οπου ζουν κυριως με το αισθημα παλμων χωρις καν να βαλω το χερι στη καρδια νιωθω τη καρδια μου σαν ρολοι εαν βαλω και το χερι στη καρδια νιωθω πως εχει πιει πολυ κρασι και χωρευει το τσαμικο της ευδοκιας σε γρηγορο ρυθμος περα απο τη πλακα
Υ.γ Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενασχοληση σας με το θεμα μου να εχετε υγεια και πολλες χαρες στη ζωη σας

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Δεν πιστευω πως ειναι απο το αγχος....γενικα δεν με αγχωναν καταστασεις φετος ημουν αρκετα χαλαρος.Θα μου πειτε εσεις "τοτε γιατι γραφεις εδω;"Απλα οι γονεις δεν συνεχιζουν να με πηγαινουν στο γιατρο γιατι πολυ απλα τους το λεει ο παιδοψυχιατρος..γιαυτο και ψαχνω ανθρωπους οπου ζουν κυριως με το αισθημα παλμων χωρις καν να βαλω το χερι στη καρδια νιωθω τη καρδια μου σαν ρολοι εαν βαλω και το χερι στη καρδια νιωθω πως εχει πιει πολυ κρασι και χωρευει το τσαμικο της ευδοκιας σε γρηγορο ρυθμος περα απο τη πλακα
> Υ.γ Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενασχοληση σας με το θεμα μου να εχετε υγεια και πολλες χαρες στη ζωη σας


Και εγώ που έχω τις αρρυθμίες, δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι από το άγχος, παρόλο που οι γιατροί αυτό μου λένε. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι η καρδιά μας δεν έχει τίποτα και δεν πρόκειται να πάθουμε τίποτα. Επομένως αυτό που σου λέω εγώ από προσωπική πείρα είναι να μην το σκέφτεσαι και να μην έχεις το μυαλό σου εκεί. Κάνε πράγματα για να το ξεχνάς. Επίσης αυτό που βοηθάει και στο άγχος άλλα και στις ταχυκαρδίες είναι η γυμναστική και η άθληση. Όσοι αθλούνται εντατικά έχουν πιο λίγους παλμούς στην καρδιά, γιατί η καρδιά με την γυμναστική μαθαίνει και δεν κουράζεται, επομένως χτυπά πιο αργά. Επίσης από το να παίρνεις ηρεμιστικά και αντικαταθληπτικά, γιατί δεν πάς σε ένα καρδιολόγο να επιμείνεις και να του πεις ότι δεν μπορείς, να σου δώσει ένα β αναστολέα, που κάνει την καρδιά να χτυπά πιο ήρεμα και είναι και για τις ταχυκαρδίες.

----------


## Sosss

Δεν μπορω μου κοβεται η ανασα πολλες φορες σε απλα πραγματα οπως το να σκυψω η να σηκωθω.Πριν 2 χρονια σταματησα την ενταντικη ενασχοληση μου με αθληματα (ποδοσφαιρο).Πριν ξεκινησουν ολα αυτα ειχα παει στο φαρμακειο επειδη ζαλιζμουν και οι παλμοι μου νομιζω ηταν γυρω στους 67 η 69 δεν θυμαμαι
ενω τωρα ειναι γυρω στους 90
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω 
Δεν μπορω να απολαυσω τιποτα παρα τις αποπειρες που κανω

----------


## Sosss

Ζεϊμπεκικο

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Αν σε ηρεμία έχεις 90 παλμούς συνέχεια, αυτό δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Πήγαινε σε ένα καλό καρδιολόγο να του το πεις, μήπως σου βάλει χόλντερ ρυθμού.

----------


## Sosss

Αυτο προσπαθω να κανω αλλα οι γονεις μου δεν με αφηνουν
Γενικα δεν γνωριζουν πολλα πραγνατα περι υγειας και ακουνε τον παιδοψυχολογο

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

> Αυτο προσπαθω να κανω αλλα οι γονεις μου δεν με αφηνουν
> Γενικα δεν γνωριζουν πολλα πραγνατα περι υγειας και ακουνε τον παιδοψυχολογο


Να τους πεις ότι ο παιδοψυχολόγος δεν είναι γιατρός και ότι αν θέλουν πραγματικά να είσαι καλά, δεν είναι κακό να συμβουλευτούν και ένα καρδιολόγο.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Ακόμα και ψυχολογικό να είναι αυτές οι ταχυπαλμίες που έχεις, ο καρδιολόγος κάποιες φορές μπορεί να βοηθήσει καλύτερα, από ένα ψυχολόγο, όσον αφορά τα συμπτώματα.

----------


## Kst

Θα σημφωνησω κι εγω εαν εχεις 90 καθιστος κατι παιζει μπορει και ο θυροειδης να ειναι ξερυθμισμενος η τεμπελης π λεει και η γιατρος μ.. Εγω προσωπικα επερνα θυροξινη τ3 και ειχα 110 παλμους οταν επευτα να κοιμηθω... Με εκτακτες, με πειραζε η θυροξινη πηγαινε τσεκαρε το χωρις τους γονεις σ βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ειναι εφικτο λογο χρηματων, πηγαινε να υσηχασει και το κεφαλι σ. Προσπαθησε να κοψεις τους πολλους υδατανθρακες ισως σε επηρεαζει η ζαχαρη εμενα προσωπικα μολις φαω μακαρονια η κατι ζυμαρικο η γλυκο αμεσως ανεβαινουν στους 75-80.

----------


## Sosss

Με ολο αυτο το θεμα εχω χασει και την ορεξη μου.... Οι παλμοι μου οποτε κιαν του μετρησω μεσω τηλεφωνου και πιεσομετρου ειναι απο 88 μεχρι 97

----------


## Kst

Θα επιμεινω οτι πρεπει να το κοιταξεις, ποτε κανεις δεν πρεπει να λεει "ελα μωρε νεοι ειμαστε" δεν εχει να κανει... Δεν ειμαι μανιακος με εξετασεις απλα μια στο τοσο πρεπει να κοιταμε το σωμα μας εστω τις βασικες εξετασεις. Πριξτους τα καλαουμπαλα να σε πανε γινε η σκια τους.
Να δεις σε ποση ωρα θα σε πανε.
Οσο για τα φαρμακα η γνωμη μ ειναι μην ξαναπαρεις ποτε σ, τα φαρμακα ειναι ποστευω η ευκολη λυση σε μουδιαζουν και τπτ αλλο ασε που ειναι εθιστικα σαν την τηλεοραση ενα πραμα...
Εμενα οταν με επιασε πρωτη φορα η εκτακτη συστολη λεω παει πεθανα αυτο ητανε ανεβηκα στη μηχανη να παω νοσοκομειο απευθιας ετρεμα ολοκληρος.

----------


## Sosss

Δεν με πηγαινουν γιατι λενε σε πηγαμε πριν ενα μηνα
Δεν πειθονται περιμενουν απο τη ψυχιατρο να αποφασισει

----------


## Kst

Κοιταξε εαν σε εχουνε παει και σου ειπε ολα ενταξει δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ανυσηχεις. Εγω πηγα πριν απο 3 μηνες αλλα με ξανα πιασανε αλλα δεν νομιζω να ξαναπαω δεν νομιζω η καρδια να παθαινει κατι σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα.
Ελπιζω να σε ελααφρυνω λιγακι.

----------


## Sosss

Εσυ το αισθημα παλμων το εχεις?

----------


## Sosss

Δεν μου εφταναν ολα αυτα τωρα αρχισε και ταση προς λυποθυμια.Βασικα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ετσι αλλα δεν εχω λυποθυμησει ποτε αλλα νιωθω πως φευγει το σωμα μου

----------


## Sosss

Ενω οι παλμοι επεσαν κατακορυφα απο τους 93 που ειχα πριν 2 ωρες στους 60

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ37

Από το να κάνεις υποθέσεις και να βασανίζεσαι όλη την ώρα, πήγαινε σε ένα καλό καρδιολόγο για τελευταία φορά, βάλε και ένα χόλντερ που τα δείχνει όλα και αν και τότε είναι όλα εντάξει, μην ξανά ασχοληθείς με το θέμα και ξέχασε το, βγάλτο από το μυαλό σου, μετά.

----------


## Sosss

Δεν αφηνει η παιδοψυχιατρος εδω και 2 μερες ζαλιζομαι κιολας.Υποφερω
Υ.γ Ευχαριστω ολους σας για την ενασχοληση σας με το θεμα μου

----------


## Kst

Εμενα με ειχε αφησει για δυο μηνες τωρα επανηλθε χειροτερα..... Εννοω επανηλθε με σφαχτες κανονικους και πονους στι αριστερο στηθος, αλλα πριν δυο μηνες που ειχα κανει ηπγ,τειπλεξ και χοτλερ και κοιταξανε τον υπερηχο τρεις γιατροι... Μ ειπαν οτι ειναι μια χαρα και να μην ανυσηχω.... Τις δυο τελευταιες μερες εχω σφαχτες.. Τι να πω δεν νομιζω και σε δυο μηνες να επαθαα και τπτ. Αλλα οσο το σκευτομαι τοσο χειροτερα γινεται προσπαθω να τι αγνοω, αν και με νευριαζει απιστευτα γτ μεναφηνει και πισω στην δουλεια μ..... Οταν πινω μερικα ποτακια πχ ολα μελι γαλα... Καταλαβες τι εννοω.
Παω και γυμναστηριο και ανεβαζω παρα πολλους παλμους απο εντονη γυμναστικη, αν ειχα κατι θα ειχα φυγει προπολλου.

----------


## Sosss

Και γω νευριαζω γιατι δεν κανω μπορω να κανω πραγματα που μου αρεσουν ειμαι λατρης των αθληματων αλλα απο τοτε που εγιναν αυτα εκανα αποπειρες και μου κοβοταν η ανασα

----------


## EiriniKarav

Είχα πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο κι εγώ πριν κανά 2 μήνες και συμφωνώ πιο πάνω με αυτά που λέει η Μαρία. Δεν ξέρω αν το έγραψες κάπου πιο πάνω και δεν το παρατήρησα, αλλά μήπως έχει γίνει κάτι το τελευταίο διάστημα και ασυνείδητα δεν μπορείς να το «ξεχάσεις»;

----------


## Sosss

Τι ακριβως ειχες

----------

